# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Sheri′ati

## ArtanMasa

Sejjid Husein Nasr

(shkëputur nga libri UDHËRRËFYES I TË RIUT MUSLIMAN NË BOTËN MODERNE) 



Sheri′ati ose Ligji Hyjnor i Islamit është qendror për fenë islame, aq sa musliman mund të përkufizohet njeriu që pranon legjitimitetin e Sheri′atit, ndonëse mund të mos jetë i aftë t′i praktikojë të gjitha mësimet e tija. Sipas doktrinës së vërtetësishme Islame, Sheri′ati është mishërimi konkret i Vullnetit të Allahut për shoqërinë njerëzore. Vetëm Allahu është ligjvënësi përfundimtar, Shari (Krijuesi i Ligjeve) dhe vetëm ligjet e Tij janë përfundimisht detyruese dhe të përhershme në jetën e njeriut. Kjo nuk do të thotë se Sheri′ati s′mund të zbatohet dhe të ″rritet″ sipas rrethanave të ndryshme, porsi rritja e një peme, rrënjët dhe trungu i së cilës mbeten të forta dhe natyra e së cilës nuk ndryshon, megjithëse degët e saj zgjaten ndër vite. Sheri′ati përmbahet në parim në Kur′anin Fisnik dhe vetëm në Kur′anin Fisnik, por kjo është në parim. Që ai të shpalosej, kishte nevojë, sigurisht, për literaturën e Hadithit dhe Sunnetin e Profetit. Në praktikat dhe thëniet e tij, Profeti ia bëri Vullnetin e Allahut të njohur bashkësisë islame, ndaj dhe Sunneti e Hadithi janë burimi i dytë themelor i Ligjit Islam, së bashku me Kur′anin. 

Bashkësia e hershme islame jetonte në praninë e këtyre dy realiteteve. Kur′ani ishte gjithnjë i pranishëm, dhe praktikat e Profetit, të cilat u kopjuan e u imituan nga shokët dhe brezi i parë pas tyre njiheshin aq mirë saqë e tërë bashkësia ishte në njëfarë mënyre e zhytur në to. Gjatë periudhës së hershme nuk kishte ende shkolla të kodifikuara të ligjit. Interpretimet e ndryshme të Sheri′atit dhe vetë Sheri′ati nuk ishin kodifikuar e formuluar në librat e jurisprudencës siç shihet më vonë, por realiteti i tij ishte i pranishëm. Mënyra se si njerëzit jetonin dhe vepronin, si gjykoheshin, ç′dënime apo shpërblime merrnin, si kryheshin ndërveprimet tregtare, pa folur për pjesën e Sheri′atit që lidhet me praktikat fetare - të gjitha këto qenë të pranishme në brezat e hershëm dhe shërbyen si modele për shekujt e mëvonshëm të historisë islame. Në të vërtetë, ishte rreziku i largimit të dalëngadaltë të brezave të mëvonshëm nga burimi i shpalljes islame dhe harrimi gradual i shembullit verbues të Profetit si mishërimi i përsosur i Islamit dhe praktikuesi e kumtuesi i përkryer i Ligjit Hyjnor, që i shtyu juristët e mëdhenj ose dijetarët e Ligjit Islam ta kodifikonin Sheri′atin në shkolla të ndryshme. 

Tani Islami, duke qenë fe e zbritur për një popullatë të hapur në mbarë globin e jo vetëm një komb, duhet ta zotëronte në vetvete mundësinë e zhvillimit të interpretimeve të ndryshme të Ligjit Hyjnor. Për rrjedhojë, mbështetur mbi burimet binjake të Kur′anit dhe Hadithit, juristët muslimanë (fukaha) filluan të përpunonin metoda të nxjerrjes së rrjedhimeve të ndryshme nga burimet dhe parime të caktuara jashtë këtyre dy burimeve, si njëzëshmëria e dijetarëve të bashkësisë islame (ixhma′), arsyetimi analogjik (kijas) apo mirëqenia e bashkësisë (istislah) e kështu me radhë filluan të përdoreshin nga juristë të ndryshëm. 

I pari mësues i madh i ligjit ishte Imam Xha′fer es-Sadiku, pasardhësi i Profetit, i cili nderohej thellësisht nga sunnitë dhe shi′itët njëlloj. Ai ishte mësuesi i Imam Eb? Hanifes, njërit prej themeluesve të katër shkollave zyrtare të ligjit sunni të mbijetuara gjer më sot, hanefites. Imam Sadiku, i cili jetoi në shekullin e dytë islam ishte vetë gjithashtu themeluesi i Ligjit Shi′i Dymbëdhjetë-Imamit, i cili edhe sot quhet Ligji Xha′feri. Pas tij juristët filluan dalëngadalë ta zhvillojnë Sheri′atin si në botën sunnite, ashtu edhe atë shi′ite e veçanërisht në sunniten u zhvillua një veprimtari e madhe në dy shekujt vijues, gjersa pëfundimisht u vendosën katër shkollat madhore të Sheri′atit, që kanë mbijetuar gjer më sot. Këto shkolla janë ato të Imam Malikut, e njohur si Medhhebi Maliki, shkolla e Imam Ahmed ibn Hanbelit, themeluesit të Medhhebit Hanbeli, shkolla e Imam Eb? Hanifes, themeluesit të Medhhebit Hanefi dhe më në fund shkolla e Imam Shafi′iut, që themeloi Medhhebin Shafi′i të ligjit. Një sërë shkollash të tjera u shfaqën në botën sunnite, si ajo dhahirite, por ato u shuan dalëngadalë dhe mbetën vetëm këto katër shkolla madhore të ligjit. 

Sot në botën islame e tërë Afrika e Veriut dhe ajo perëndimore ndjekin Shkollën Malikite, e cila i afrohet më shumë praktikës së Medines. Një numër i madh njerëzish në Siri dhe Arabinë Saudite pasojnë Shkollën Hanbelite, e cila është më e rrepta në të përmbajturit e saj ndaj Kur′anit dhe Sunnetit dhe nuk mbështetet mbi parimet e tjera si shkollat e tjera të ligjit dhe, në të vërtetë, i hedh poshtë ato. Medhhebi Shafi′i ndiqet nga shumica e egjiptianëve dhe banorëve të Azisë Juglindore, pra malejzianët e indonezianët; kurse Medhhebi Hanefi, që përbënte shkollën zyrtare të Perandorisë Osmane ndiqet edhe sot nga turqit dhe shumica e muslimanëve të nënkontinentit indian. Sa për Medhhebin Xha′feri, ai ka mbetur shkolla e vetme e ligjit për shi′izmin dymbëdhjetë-imamit dhe është edhe sot shkolla zyrtare kudo që mbijeton shi′izmi si p.sh. në Iran, Irak e Liban. Përveç kësaj, ekzistojnë edhe shkollat zejdite e isma′ilite të ligjit, që ndiqen nga zejditë e Jemenit dhe isma′ilitë, që gjenden në Indi, Pakistan, Iran, Afrikën Lindore dhe në sasi të vogla në Siri, Egjipt e në Perëndim. 



PËRMBAJTJA E SHERI′ATIT 

Në veprat klasike mbi Sheri′atin përmbajtja e Ligjit Hyjnor ndahet zakonisht në tema që merren me adhurimet (′ibadat) dhe ato që merren me ndërveprimet (mu′amelat). Duke analizuar temat e trajtuara në këto kategori mund të shihet se Sheri′ati përfshin jo vetëm jetën fetare personale e madje dhe jetën fetare të bashkësisë islame, por ai prek çdo fazë të veprimtarisë njerëzore përfshi ekonomiken, shoqëroren e politiken. Sa i përket pjesës së parë të Sheri′atit, pra aspekteve të adhurimit, ato mbështeten në veprimet më qendrore të adhurimit në Islam: lutjet e përditshme, agjërimi, haxhxhi dhe taksa fetare, të cilave, siç thamë më lart u është shtuar përpjekja fisnike në rrugën e Allahut e quajtur xhihad, zakonisht e keqpërkthyer si ′luftë e shenjtë′. 

Të gjitha shkollat e Sheri′atit përmbajnë mësime shumë të detajuara lidhur me këto akte të adhurimit. Zakonisht ekzistojnë kapituj librash mbi Sheri′atin ose libra të pavarur që i kushtohen namazit. Punime të tilla merren me abdesin, pastërtinë vetjake, kushtet e trupit, mendjes dhe zemrës të kërkuara në namaz, lëvizjet e caktuara dhe fjalët e shqiptuara, llojet e ndryshme të namazit qofshin ato pesë faljet ditore, falja në bashkësi të premteve, apo namazet e festimeve të ndryshme si ato të mbarimit të Ramazanit dhe në mbyllje të haxhit, ose namazi i posaçëm që kryhet në çaste frike, shprese e kështu me radhë. Në punimet e Sheri′atit ekziston gjithashtu edhe një kaptinë e shtjelluar hollësisht mbi kushtet ligjore, nën të cilat duhet falur namaz. Disa prej tyre janë të jashtme, si pastërtia e trupit apo falja në një vend që është ose i personit që falet ose i cili, duke i përkitur dikujt tjetër kërkon leje që namazi të mund të kryhet. Të tjera nga këto kushte janë të brendshme dhe merren me të paturit e një gjendjeje normale vetëdijeje dhe kësisoj të mosqenurit i pirë, i çmendur ose psikologjikisht i paaftë e gjithashtu të zotëruarit e sinqeritetit të qëllimit dhe qëndrimit korrekt të brendshëm karshi Allahut. 

Kjo vlen edhe për ritet e tjera madhore. Kreu i punimeve mbi Sheri′atin që merret me agjërimin saktëson, sërish, nga njëra anë kushtet e jashtme të agjërimit si: kur duhet filluar dhe përfunduar, çështjen e agjërimit për të sëmurët e udhëtarët, cilat ditë të tjera të vitit janë veçanërisht të përshtatshme për t′u agjëruar dhe në cilat ditë ndalohet, ç′duhet bërë në Ramazan përveç të përmbajturit nga ushqimi, pija dhe seksi; e nga ana tjetër kushtet e brendshme si: qëndrimi korrekt ndaj njerëzve, pastrimi i brendshëm dhe heqja dorë nga mendimet e këqija, përgojimi, gënjeshtra e mashtrimi. Punimet mbi agjërimin merren po ashtu me aspektet shoqërore dhe bamirëse të agjërimit si dhënia e lëmoshës të varfërve, ushqimi i fqinjve, dhënia e fitr-it (taksës fetare) në fund të Ramazanit etj. 

Sa për haxhxhin, përsëri ekzistojnë krerë, madje libra të tërë, që u kushtohen riteve të ndërlikuara e të vështira të haxhxhit - që nga kushtet ekonomike që duhen plotësuar përpara se një person të mund ta ndërmarrë (pra mjetet e nevojshme për të siguruar familjen për të paktën një vit dhe të mospaturit e fqinjve të afërt, që janë aq të varfër sa të jenë shumë ngusht dhe kushte të tjera) deri tek specifikimet për udhëtimin dhe veshjen e rrobës së posaçme, ihram-it. Po ashtu jepen udhëzime për të gjitha namazet e ndyshme, lëvizjet, ritet që duhen kryer si në rrotullimin rreth Qa′bes, ditën e ′Arafatit, gjuajtjen e gurëve mbi atë që simbolizon djallin, vrapimin (sa′j) midis Safasë e Merwasë, kurbanin në fund të haxhxhit etj. Edhe këtu ekzistojnë kushtet e brendshme, ngase çdo rit ka edhe aspektin e jashtëm edhe atë të brendshëm, i cili në këtë rast përfshin ndiesinë e shkëputjes nga bota, kërkimin e faljes së Allahut, ndjenjën e barazisë së plotë mes besimtarëve përpara Allahut, siç do jetë Ditën e Gjykimit dhe humbjen e tërë krenarisë dhe dallimeve shoqërore të mbështetura mbi faktorët e jashtëm. Ai po ashtu përfshin afrimin e Allahut duke vizituar Shtëpinë e Tij, rimarrjen - nëpërmjet rrotullimit - të gjendjes së përkryer parajsore të zotëruar nga paraardhësi i njerëzimit, Ademi, çlirimin dhe provimin e pastërtisë së besimit të profetit Ibrahim, paqe pastë mbi ta dhe faktorë të tjerë të këtij lloji. 

Sa i përket taksës fetare, zeka-tit, të cilit në Ligjin Xha′feri i janë shtuar lloje të tjera të taksës fetare si khums-i dhe presë së luftës në shkolla të caktuara të Ligjit Sunni, edhe ato shpeshherë janë trajtuar veçmas në libra, që theksojnë domethënien e madhe ekonomike e shoqërore të taksës fetare. Punime të tilla përmendin gjithashtu llojet e të mirave që duhen taksuar, mënyrën e taksimit, ndryshimin mes zekatit dhe formave të tjera të taksimit, përfshi ato mbi popujt e Librit, të cilët mbrohen nga muslimanët dhe paguajnë një taksë të caktuar për mbrojtjen që përfitojnë nga qeveria islame nën të cilën jetojnë. 

Sa i përket xhihadit, jo të gjitha shkollat e Sheri′atit i kanë kushtuar kapituj të posaçëm institucionit të xhihadit, por diskutimi është zhvilluar intensivisht gjithmonë lidhur me kushtet nën të cilat duhet shpallur xhihadi i jashtëm. Shumica e juristëve besojnë se kur vihet në rrezik ekzistenca e bashkësisë islame ose kufijtë e botës islame, duhet deklaruar xhihad dhe se duhet zhvilluar xhihad i vazhdueshëm kundër forcave të së keqes. Në tërësi, aspekti i adhurimeve (′ibadat) në Sheri′at qartëson si kushtet e jashtme, ashtu edhe ato të brendshme për ta kryer adhurimin që të jetë i pranueshëm për Allahun, sipas normave që Ai ka ligjëruar për qeniet njerëzore nëpërmjet mësimeve të Kur′anit Fisnik dhe praktikës së vendosur nga Profeti i Bekuar. 



MORALI DHE TË DREJTAT 

E lidhur ngusht me këtë aspekt të Sheri′atit është edhe çështja e moralit. Në Islam morali nuk përbën një ideal abstrakt. Të qenurit i mirë, bujar apo bamirës sigurisht që theksohen, por këto virtyte përkufizohen në një kuptim më konkret dhe më të qartë në vetë Sheri′atin. Të gjitha parimet e të vepruarit etik dhe të gjitha aspektet e moralit në parim përmbahen në Kur′an, por ato konkretizohen nëpërmjet mësimeve të Sheri′atit. Me anë të Sheri′atit mësohet se si duhet zbatuar një parim i përgjithshëm moral, si drejtësia, në veprimet konkrete njerëzore. Në Islam njeriu nuk vendos vetë se ç′është e drejtë ose bujare, por mbështetet në urdhëresat e Zotit, ndërkohë që ekziston një rol i veçantë për ndërgjegjen që Allahu ka vendosur brenda qenies së çdo personi. Normat përcaktohen nga Sheri′ati për disa veprime elementare, ndërkohë që në çdo lloj veprimtarie njerëzore i lihet hapësirë njeriut për t′i zbatuar mësimet etike islame sipas diktateve të ndërgjegjes. Prandaj, s′ekziston asgjë mekanike apo symbyllur në etikën islame, siç kanë pretenduar disa. Islami i ofron direktiva konkrete njeriut për t′i ndjekur, por gjithashtu i lë atij një hapësirë të gjerë të jetës për të zbatuar parimet morale islame, si shërbëtor i Allahut i dhuntisur me vetëdije (′akl) dhe shqisën e dallimit. 

Muslimani ka detyra që duhet t′i kryejë karshi Allahut, vetvetes, familjes, shoqërisë së afërt, shoqërisë më të gjerë dhe së fundi umme-tit (bashkësisë islame) dhe përtej kësaj ndaj tërë njerëzimit madje e në fund tërë rendit të krijuar. Në Sheri′at ekzistojnë mësime të qarta rreth këtyre detyrimeve. Cilat janë të drejtat e Allahut (huk?k Allah)? Ato përfshijnë parasëgjithash zotërimin nga ana e Tij e shpirtit tonë dhe kësisoj nevojën tonë për t′ia kushtuar jetët dhe frytet e veprave tona Atij. Kjo çështje diskutohet në mënyra të ndryshme, qoftë drejtpërsëdrejti qoftë tërthorazi në punimet mbi Sheri′atin e sigurisht në zbërthimet e Kur′anit, nga ku edhe buron kjo dituri. 

Njeriu nuk ka të drejta të tijat; të drejtat i jepen atij nga Allahu kur ai t′i plotësojë detyrimet që ka ndaj Tij dhe këto detyrime, siç përmendëm më parë, mbështeten në faktin se njeriu e ka pranuar zotimin (mithak) me Allahun. Falë këtij zotimi njeriut i janë dhënë fuqitë, aftësitë dhe mundësitë e ndodhura në gjendjen njerëzore por atij i janë përkufizuar edhe detyrimet që ka përpara Allahut. Këto detyrime përfshijnë sigurisht dëshmimin e Njëshmërisë së Allahut, kryerjen e akteve të adhurimit dhe të vepruarit si mëkëmbësi i Allahut mbi tokë. Po kështu, njeriu ka detyrime ndaj vetes. Ai duhet ta mbajë trupin të shëndetshëm, ndaj nuk ka të drejtë të kryejë vetëvrasje; duhet të kujdeset për shpirtin e tij të pavdekshëm dhe të mendojë pareshtur për shpëtimin e tij; ta pranojë barrën e gjendjes së tij njerëzore, pra mëkëmbësinë e Allahut mbi tokë dhe t′i pranojë të gjitha dhuntitë që i ka dhënë Allahu si qenie njerëzore. 

Pastaj njeriu ka disa të drejta karshi familjes së tij. Islami e përmend pareshtur rëndësinë e familjes dhe respektin për prindërit, si nënën dhe babain, si dhe familjen më të gjerë, të cilën Islami e bëri njësinë qendrore të shoqërisë në vend të fisit apo njësive të tjera shoqërore paraislamike që patën ekzistuar jo vetëm në Arabi, por edhe gjetkë. Mësimet për detyrimet e njeriut karshi prindërve, fëmijve, të afërmve dhe familjes së gjerë janë, sigurisht, të përmbajtura në Kur′an e Hadith, por ato janë formalizuar në trajtë ligjore në Sheri′at. Një pjesë e këtyre të drejtave janë ekonomike dhe merren me trashëgiminë e të ngjashmet, por ato përfshijnë edhe përkujdesjen ndaj familjes, butësinë ndaj pjesëtarëve të saj dhe mbrojtjen e tyre. 

Po kështu, njeriu ka një detyrim ndaj shoqërisë që e rrethon, duke filluar nga fqinjtë. Shoqëria tradicionale islame krijon një ndiesi shumë të fortë identiteti fqinjësor, sepse shoqëria më e afërt e njeriut është ajo që ai ndjen dhe prek tërë kohën. Kontakti personal me fqinjët përbën bazën nga e cila rritet një vetëdije e shoqërisë më të gjerë, që përfshin krejt ummetin. Dhe pastaj përtej shoqërisë islame është përgjegjësia e njeriut karshi tërë njerëzimit. Sheri′ati parashtron mësime lidhur me atë se si duhet vepruar me qeniet e tjera njerëzore megjithëse shumë prej aspekteve joligjore të marrëdhënies me ndjekësit e feve të tjera diskutohen jo dhe aq në tekstet e Sheri′atit sa në forma të tjera të mendimit islam, të cilave do t′u kthehemi më vonë. 

Së fundi, sa i përket rendit të krijuar, në Sheri′at ka ligje që merren me atë se si duhet vepruar me kafshët, bimët, ujin dhe tokën, me krijimin e Allahut në përgjithësi. Njeriu udhëzohet të kujdeset për to dhe ta pranojë të drejtën e tyre për të ekzistuar bashkë me atë të tijën. Sheri′ati nuk e pranon nënshtrimin dhe përdorimin e verbër të krijesave të tjera, pa menduar për të drejtat e tyre si dhe detyrimet që njeriu ka ndaj tyre. 



NDËRVEPRIMET 

Një aspekt madhor i Sheri′atit lidhet me mësimet shoqërore, ekonomike e politike dhe zakonisht kategorizohet si ″ndërveprime″ (mu′amelat), ndonëse nganjëherë aspekti politik i Sheri′atit nuk diskutohet haptazi në këtë kontekst. Megjithatë, për diskutimin tonë aspektet shoqërore, politike dhe ekonomike mund të mblidhen si përbërës të pjesës së dytë të Sheri′atit, në dallim nga e para, e cila në përgjithësi shqyrton aspekte të ndryshme të adhurimit. 



Shoqëria 

Islami parashtron një shoqëri, në të cilën ekzistojnë marrëdhënie të afërta mes anëtarëve të saj, mbështetur nga njëra anë në qenien e tyre shërbëtorë të Allahut dhe nga ana tjetër në një lidhje të afërt vëllezërish e motrash mes pjesëtarëve të asaj shoqërie. Koncepti i vëllazërisë (ukhuweh) është aq i fuqishëm, saqë në shoqërinë tradicionale islame zakonisht njerëzit i drejtohen njëri tjetrit si akh (vëlla) ose akhi (vëllai im) dhe po kështu edhe gratë përdorin termin motër, duke theksuar idenë e një familjeje, e cila në njëfarë kuptimi përfshin tërë botën islame. 

Mund të thuhet, në të vërtetë, se realiteti social i shoqërisë islame, i përshkruar në Kur′an e Hadith dhe i realizuar në shoqërinë tradicionale islame në një shkallë të madhe por jo përsosmërisht - sepse gjithçka në këtë botë është e papërkryer - mbështetet mbi dy shtyllat e realitetit: e para janë popujt islamë, ummeti, bota e pamatë dhe kësisoj e paprekshme, që askush nuk e sheh në tërësinë e saj, por e cila provohet për së brendmi dhe shpirtërisht dhe e dyta familja e afërt. Mund të thuhet se këto dy shtylla, ajo e ummetit dhe e familjes së afërt përbëjnë realitetin më të spikatur të një shoqërie të vërtetë islame. Pikërisht rreth këtyre dy poleve endet struktura e shoqërisë. 

Ekzistojnë, sigurisht, shumë njësi të tjera sociale brenda shoqërisë islame si: fiset, klanet, pjesëtarët e lagjeve dhe mahallave në qytete, esnafët, grupet artizane, shoqatat ushtarake, tarikatet e të ngjashme. Të gjitha kanë pa dyshim rëndësi të madhe. Disa prej tyre, si lidhja fisnore u kundërshtuan nga perspektiva universale e Islamit. Të tjera, si grupet artizane apo tarikatet kanë patur bazë të fuqishme shpirtërore brenda vetë traditës islame. Por nga pikëpamja shoqërore të gjitha këto grupime janë dytësore në krahasim me tërësinë e botës islame, ose realitetin e ummetit, nga njëra anë dhe familjen nga ana tjetër. 

Islami e sheh njerëzimin jo në bazë të racës, grupimit etnik apo ndarjeve gjuhësore, por mbi bazën e përngjitjes ndaj një feje. Prandaj, nga pikëpamja islame, vetia më e rëndësishme e kolektivitetit njerëzor nuk është nëse pjesëtarët e tij janë të bardhë, të zinj ose të verdhë, apo nëse janë arabë, persianë ose rusë, çdonjëri nga të cilët flet gjuhën e vet, por nëse janë muslimanë, të krishterë, çifutë, zoroastrianë etj., që i përkasin një ummeti të caktuar, si ummeti i Krishtit, ummeti i Musait ose ummeti i Profetit etj. Edhe në eskatologjinë Islame madje, ringjallja para Allahut shihet në terma të çdo njerëzimi, që përfaqësohet nga dhe qëndron përreth profetit themelues të fesë së ndjekur nga ai njerëzim. Kur themi ummet, në kontekstin islam, zakonisht nënkuptojmë ummetin islam, por duhet mbajtur mend se ka ummete të tjera në botë, nëse pasuesit e feve të tjera shihen nga këndvështrimi islam, që i sheh ndjekësit e vet dhe ata të feve të tjera si pjesëtarë ummetesh të ndryshme. 

Ky interesim me ummetin ka qenë realitet mbizotërues për muslimanët, ndonëse - me përjashtim të historisë së hershme të Islamit - ky realitet s′është përkthyer kurrë në një entitet të vetëm politik. Megjithë ndarjet politike përgjatë shekujve, realiteti i ummetit ka qëndruar dhe ekziston si lidhje e pandashme që bashkon tërë popujt islamë anekënd botës, qofshin arabë apo persianë, malejzianë apo kinezë, të bardhë apo të zinj, qofshin nga Afrika, Azia, Evropa apo Amerika. Ajo është një lidhje e mbështetur mbi idenë e vëllazërisë, të përmbajtur në fjalën ukhuweh. 



Familja 

Sa i përket familjes, polit tjetër të realitetit shoqëror islam, Islami i ka vënë theksin më të madh ruajtjes së saj. Siç u tha më lart, me familje në këtë kontekst nuk nënkuptohet familja moderne e atomizuar e përbërë nga burri, gruaja dhe fëmijët e tyre, por familja e zgjeruar, e cila zakonisht përfshin gjyshërit dhe shpesh hallat, tezet, xhaxhallarët e dajat me fëmijët e tyre, që zgjasin njëfarë rrjeti përreth individit, me të cilin ai identifikohet. Brenda këtij modeli shoqëror dhe familjar islam respekti për prindërit luan rol mëse të rëndësishëm. Kur′ani i urdhëron muslimanët t′i respektojnë prindërit, si në ajetin: {Mos adhuroni tjetër veç Allahut: silluni mirë ndaj prindërve, të afërmve, jetimëve e nevojtarëve} (II:83). Gjithashtu, ruajtja e marrëdhënieve brenda familjes, apo atyre që quhen farefisni të një barku, pra marrëdhëniet ndërmjet atyre që janë lindur nga i njëjti bark ose që janë të lidhur përmes lidhjeve të ndryshme të gjakut (silat ul-arham), është theksuar aq fort saqë për muslimanin e muslimanen konsiderohet detyrë fetare t′i vizitojnë pjesëtarët e familjes, t′u rrinë pranë atyre dhe të ruajnë lidhjet familjare. 

Po ashtu, theksimi i martesës dhe shkurajimi i beqarisë lidhet në një masë të madhe me funksionin integrues të familjes në shoqërinë Islame. Ndër arsyet për ekzistencën e poligamisë, të cilën Islami e lejon nën kushte të caktuara, është t′u mundësojë grave - burrat e të cilave kanë vdekur ose kanë humbur jetën në fatkeqësi natyrore, apo grave të tjera që s′mund të gjejnë burrë në marrëdhënie monogame - të integrohen në një strukturë familjare. Perspektiva realiste e Islamit, duke u mbështetur mbi domethënien e familjes e lejon poligaminë në disa raste kur ose domosdoshmëritë ekonomike ose realiteti shoqëror e kanë bërë të pamundur integrimin e një gruaje të pamartuar në një strukturë familjare në çdo rrugë tjetër. Për shkak të natyrës së shoqërisë njerëzore, zakonisht shumë më tepër burra vdesin nëpër luftra e fatkeqësi dhe ata kanë po ashtu jetëgjatësi më të shkurtër se gratë. Duke qenë se Islami e thekson domethënien fetare të martesës, aq sa një hadith i Profetit pohon: ″martesa është gjysma e fesë″ dhe meqenëse në shumicën e kohës numri i grave është më i madh se ai i burrave, jepet leja për praktikimin e poligamisë, nën kushtin që burrat të jenë të drejtë dhe të kenë mjetet e mbajtjes së bashkëshorteve. 

Është interesante të vërehet në këtë rast se në kontrast me, të themi, katolicizmin tradicional ku divorci është i ndaluar, Islami e lejon divorcin. Një hadith i Profetit tregon se prej të gjitha akteve të lejuara nga Allahu, Ai mospëlqen më shumë divorcin. Sheri′ati e lejon divorcin nën kushtet ku bashkëjetesa ndërmjet një burri dhe një gruaje bëhet e pamundur. Kur burrat dhe gratë e shohin veten në gjendje të pashpresë dhe nuk ekziston asnjë mënyrë për ata që ta vazhdojnë martesën, atëherë mund të divorcohen e t′i ndajnë rrugët. Mirëpo, megjithë këtë mësim, akti i divorcit nuk është kryer kurrë në botën islame në atë masë sa në Perëndimin modern, megjithë sfondin e tij të krishterë. Për pasojë, as fakti se Islami e ka lejuar divorcin nuk do të thotë se me këtë lidhjet familjare dobësohen. 

Për t′i kuptuar plotësisht mësimet islame për shoqërinë është e rëndësishme t′i kushtohet vëmendje rolit qendror që ato i japin familjes, respektimit të prindërve, sidomos nënës, saqë një hadith pohon: ″Parajsa shtrihet nën këmbët e nënës.″ Islami i jep rol qendror edhe babait, i cili është njëherësh patriarku, mëkëmbësi, imami dhe shtylla fetare rreth së cilës sillet familja, saqë shpesh namazi dhe adhurimet e tjera në familje udhëhiqen prej tij. Është me rëndësi gjithashtu të mbahet mend përgjegjësia ndaj pjesëtarëve të tjerë të familjes, fakti se familja e madhe duhet të kujdeset për ata që janë çaftësuar, ose të cilët kanë rënë në fatkeqësi, si të vejat e jetimët. Është kuptimplote se sa shumë i thekson Islami këto realitete dhe falë këtyre mësimeve familja ka mbijetuar edhe sot, megjithë tërë shndërrimet që kanë ndodhur në shumë pjesë të botës islame, si rezultat i shfaqjes së modernizmit gjatë dy shekujve të fundit.

Nga pikëpamja shoqërore, mësimet e Islamit përfshijnë sigurisht edhe individët, të cilët për një arsye a një tjetër janë privuar nga mbështetja shoqërore ose ekonomike që i nevojitet një individi të shëndetshëm të mbijetojë e të funksionojë në shoqëri. Islami e thekson së tepërmi përkujdesjen ndaj jetimëve. Kur′ani e pohon pareshtur virtytin e madh e të qenit i mirë ndaj jetimëve dhe kujdesit ndaj tyre, ku vetë Profeti u rrit si jetim nga gjyshi e xhaxhai. Së dyti, rëndësinë e madhe të ushqimit të të varfërve, kujdesit ndaj fqinjit dhe të qenit i vetëdijshëm për nevojat e të gjithë pjesëtarëve të shoqërisë theksohen aq shumë saqë sipas një hadithi të gjithë njerëzit apo bijtë e Ademit janë si gjymtyrët e një trupi të vetëm. Ky mësim është bërë i pavdekshëm në persisht në poemën e famshme të Sa′diut, që thotë: 

Të gjithë bijtë e Ademit janë një trup i vetëm, Se në çastin e krijimit u bënë nga një lëndë e vetme, Nëse fati do e sillte që njëri pjesëtar të ndiente dhimbje, Të gjithë të tjerët do të lëndoheshin nga kjo dhimbje.


Ka gjithmonë individë të pashpirtë në çdo shoqëri dhe këto mësime mund të mos jenë zbatuar plotësisht kudo përgjatë historisë islame, por ato përbëjnë mësime shumë të rëndësishme dhe qendrore të Islamit sa i përket shoqërisë. Në të vërtetë, ajo që të mahnit nuk është fakti se individë të caktuar kanë refuzuar t′i ndjekin këto mësime por se sa shumë njerëz i kanë ndjekur ato, se përgjatë historisë së Islamit ka patur aq shumë jetimore dhe streha vorfnore që kanë funksionuar vetëm mbi kontributet e individëve dhe bamirësinë e respektin e tyre për mësimet e Islamit lidhur me të varfërit e të privuarit. 

Po kështu, kujdesi për fqinjin dhe nevoja për t′i kushtuar vëmendje e respekt të drejtave të tija kanë qenë tradicionalisht aq të forta saqë një lidhje përkatësie në mahallë dhe konsiderimi i saj si një lloj familjeje e dytë u zhvillua gradualisht në shumicën e qyteteve islame, aq sa aleanca ndaj qytezës apo në qytetet e mëdha ndaj lagjes u bë gati aleancë fetare me disa virtyte morale, që duken në aftësinë e mbrotjes së rendit, pasurisë dhe jetës së individëve. Në të vërtetë, gjatë historisë së Islamit dilnin grupe njerëzish me virtyt të madh moral, të cilët kujdeseshin që jeta dhe pasuritë e të gjithë pjesëtarëve të mahallës së cilës i përkisnin të mbroheshin dhe që gratë të ecnin në kohë të ndryshme të ditës e të natës pa u ngacmuar. Është e mahnitshme se si frika e Allahut dhe respekti për ligjet e Tij kanë qenë aq të forta në shoqërinë islame saqë dhe sot, megjithë dobësimin e disa prej lidhjeve shoqërore tradicionale në shumë qytete islame, ekziston një ndjesi më e madhe sigurie për lëvizjen e njerëzve natën edhe në lagjet më të varfëra të një qyteti islam, sesa në shumicën e qyteteve në Perëndim, ku njerëzit mund të jenë shumë më të pasur dhe ku duket se ka më pak shkak për grabitje dhe akte të tjera agresioni. 

Mësimet islame mbi shoqërinë ideale përmbahen në Sheri′at. Për këto mësime janë siguruar urdhëresa, që duhen zbatuar në praktikë dhe shkelja e këtyre praktikave është bërë gjithashtu e dënueshme me ligj. Disa nga këto praktika, sigurisht lidhen me parimet morale si mirësia ndaj fqinjit, ndërsa të tjera si ligji që ndalon vjedhjen, shkeljen e të drejtave të fqinjit apo shqetësimin e njerëzve në rrugë ndëshkohen sipas udhëzimeve të Sheri′atit, nëse thyhen. Mirëpo, parandalimi më i rëndësishëm dhe ajo që i ka lejuar këto mësime mbi shoqërinë të lëshojnë rrënjë nuk ka qenë aq shumë prania e forcës fizike në formën e policisë (muhtasib ose shurtah) apo mbajtësve të tjerë të rendit, por vetëdija e vazhdueshme mbi Praninë e Allahut, Madhështinë e Tij, Fuqinë e Tij dhe Gjykimin e Tij mbi të gjitha veprimet e njeriut. 



Ekonomia 

Sa u përket mësimeve ekonomike të Islamit, ato janë të ndërthurura - si në Kur′an e Hadith, ashtu dhe në praktikat konkrete që u zhvilluan prej tyre në historinë e shoqërisë Islame - me mësimet shoqërore. Vetë familja ka vepruar si mbrojtje ekonomike për pjesëtarët e saj, duke qenë njëkohësisht realitet shoqëror për ata. Vetë ummeti ka qenë gjithashtu një realitet jashtëzakonisht i rëndësishëm ekonomik në kuptimin që shumica e shkëmbimeve, tregtisë dhe ndërveprimeve ekonomike të zhvilluara gjatë historisë së Islamit u kryen mes pjesëve të ndryshme të dar ul-Islamit. Jo se nuk zhvillohej tregti me jomuslimanët, por shumica e veprimtarisë tregtare kryhej mes muslimanëve, ku praktikave ekonomike brenda ummetit u është përngjitur virtyt i lartë. Gjithashtu, rite të caktuara, sidomos haxhxhi, që i sillte muslimanët nga e tërë bota islame në Mekën fisnike lehtësonte shkëmbimin ekonomik dhe një lloj shkëmbimi të bereqetit të pjesëve të ndryshme të botë islame, që shoqëronte shkëmbimin e të mirave materiale. 

Mësimet ekonomike islame lidhen gjithmonë me etikën dhe mbështeten mbi të gjitha në drejtësi: drejtësi në parandalimin e grumbullimit të tepërt të pasurisë në shoqëri, në dëm të një klase ose grupi të caktuar njerëzish, drejtësi në të lidhurit e mbledhjes së pasurisë me punën dhe drejtësi në parandalimin e shpërdorimit të kapitalit dhe të ardhurave. Mësimet e ndërlikuara ekonomike të Islamit mbështeten në disa parime bazë, që janë debatuar mjaft përgjatë shekujve sa u përket zbatimeve të tyre, mirëpo parimet janë pranuar pak a shumë nga të gjithë juristët e mëdhenj gjatë historisë së botës islame. Parimi i parë dhe më primar lidhet me pronën, e cila përfundimisht i takon Allahut (el-mulku li′l-Lah). Por në të njëjtën kohë, njeriut, duke qenë mëkëmbësi i Zotit mbi tokë, i është dhënë nëpërmjet këtij statusi e drejta e pronës private. Kjo do të thotë që megjithëse prona private është një privilegj, që i jepet individit nga Allahu, ajo përbën në të njëjtën kohë një të drejtë të shenjtë të dhënë nga Allahu, e cila kësisoj nuk mund të hiqet nga asnjë qeveri apo grup shoqëror, përveç rasteve të jashtëzakonshme dhe vetëm mbi bazën e ligjeve të nxjerra nga mësimet e Sheri′atit. 

Së dyti, ekziston parimi i marrëdhënies ndërmjet përpjekjes dhe grumbullimit të pasurisë nga dikush me rëndësinë e pjesëmarrjes në rrezikun e humbjes së pasurisë dhe rritjen e saj në cilindo ndërveprim ekonomik. Ja përse kamata (riba′) ndalohet në Ligjin islam, mbështetur në vargjet shumë të qarta të Kur′anit, si: {Ata që hanë kamatën nuk do të ngrihen ndryshe veçse siç ngrihet ai, të cilin Shejtani e ka çmendur me prekjen e tij. Ja pse ata thonë: ′Shitblerja është kamatë′, por Allahu e ka lejuar shitblerjen dhe ndaluar kamatën} (II:275). Ka edhe hadithe që merren me këtë temë. Për rrjedhojë, juristët muslimanë përgjatë shekujve e kanë ndaluar riba′në. Ky urdhër zbatohet jo vetëm ndaj kamatës, pra vendosjes së interesit të lartë, por edhe interesit në çfarëdolloj sasie mbështetur mbi marrjen e një shume, në të cilën nuk ka rrezik humbjeje, ndërkohë që nëse kapitali do të përdorej për të blerë mallra dhe për t′i shitur ato, kjo do të ishte e pranueshme edhe po të fitohej pasuri e madhe. 

Një tjetër tipar i rëndësishëm i ekonomisë islame është marrëdhënia e afërt njerëzore në jetën ekonomike. Përgjatë historisë së Islamit, jeta ekonomike ka qenë e lidhur përherë me takimet individuale e personale dhe e mbështetur te besimi i ndërsjelltë nëpër takimet njerëzore. Dehumanizimi i jetës ekonomike, që karakterizon botën moderne mungonte krejtësisht në praktikat tradicionale islame. Pazari, në të cilin zhvillohej shumica e veprimtarisë ekonomike të botës islame ka qenë gjithmonë dhe mbetet në njëfarë mase edhe sot një vend ku ndiesia e besës (emaneh), e marrëdhënies së drejtpërdrejtë njerëzore, e virtytit, e mundësisë për kontakte njerëzore mbizotërojnë ndaj institucioneve krejtësisht impersonale dhe indiferente që rreken me njëra tjetrën në sistemin ekonomik të botës moderne, ku individi dhe biznesi i vogël shkatërrohen nga njësitë e mëdha që dallohen nga impersonalizimi e moskokëçarja ndaj halleve dhe nevojave njerëzore individuale. 

Veprimtaria ekonomike tradicionale në botën islame është mbështetur shpesh mbi një individ ose familje dhe njësia familjare e ajo ekonomike shpesh kanë ecur bashkë, duke rritur njëra tjetrën. Gjithashtu, shumë prej virtyteve familjare, që janë përmendur tashmë dalin në pah edhe në jetën ekonomike të shoqërisë. Gjithmonë ka ekzistuar dimensioni njerëzor dhe vetëdija për Praninë e Allahut dhe ekonomia s′ka qenë kurrë e ndarë prej etikës. Filosofia ekonomike e Islamit ka theksuar gjithmonë rëndësinë e përpjekjes, e fitimit të jetesës, e kundërshtimit të përtacisë, e kombinimit të mbështetjes tek Allahu (teuekkul) me përpjekjen (xhahd), si dhe të shikuarit e sigurimit të jetesës për veten e familjen si detyrë fetare. Puna në aspektin ekonomik është konsideruar gjithmonë si e lidhur me detyrën fetare dhe s′është divorcuar kurrë prej lutjes. Ka shumë mësime të mbështetura në Hadith dhe komentimet e tekstit të Kur′anit, që e kanë sjellë këtë të vërtetë në pah. Këto burime kanë theksuar se është po aq detyrë e njeriut të falë pesë namazet e përditshme sa edhe të ushtrojë përpjekje në nxjerrjen e jetesës. Ja përse është futur një element fetar në praktikisht të gjitha aspektet e jetës ekonomike tradicionale islame dhe ky fakt i ka dhënë kësaj jete një kuptim moral e shpirtëror shumë të ndryshëm nga ai i veprimtarisë ekonomike në botën moderne. Diçka nga ky etos mbijeton dhe sot, madje edhe në pjesët e modernizuara të botës islame, por sigurisht, ai është bërë shumë më i rrallë në një kohë kur urdhëresat specifike islame për jetën ekonomike janë eklipsuar në shumë rajone dhe zona të botës islame. 



Politika 

Më në fund, sa u përket mësimeve politike të Islamit, duket sikur Allahu e pa në Urtinë e Tij që të mos i formulonte haptazi në Kur′an udhëresat për vendosjen e një institucioni të vetëm politik, që do të ndiqej pa u ndryshuar gjatë shekujve. Prapëseprapë, janë vendosur disa parime shumë të rëndësishme të sundimit politik, si parimi se sunduesi i vërtetë i gjithësisë është Allahu dhe se tërë pushteti i përket përfundimisht Atij. Së dyti, Profeti i Islamit, si themeluesi i shoqërisë së parë islame ishte gjithashtu sundimtari i parë dhe kësisoj norma për brezat e mëvonshëm në çështjet politike. Ai qe në njëfarë kuptimi një profet-mbret, jo vetëm udhëheqës fetar por edhe sundues i një shoqërie njerëzore. Së treti, si rrjedhim pushteti politik nuk është divorcuar kurrë nga feja në Islam e, në kontrast me Krishtërimin, Islami s′e ka ndarë kurrë mbretërinë e Zotit nga ajo e Çezarit. Sundimi politik në shoqërinë islame, çfarëdo forme që të marrë, zotëron gjithashtu një përmasë të rëndësishme fetare. Feja e politika kanë qenë përherë të lidhura me njëra tjetrën përgjatë tërë historisë islame, përveç periudhës moderne, kur shumë vende në botën islame filluan të imitonin idetë perëndimore, të dala nga Revolucioni francez e në disa raste ai rus. Mirëpo, edhe në raste të tilla politika nuk është divorcuar kurrë tërësisht nga feja. 

Mësimet tradicionale islame për politikën përpiqen gjithmonë t′i kthehen modelit të Profetit dhe kërkojnë ta lidhin sundimin e shoqërisë njerëzore me mësimet fetare të nxjerra nga Kur′ani. Ja përse shumica e muslimanëve, që u njohën më vonë si sunnitë zhvilluan institucionin e kalifatit (khilafe), duke nisur me Eb? Bekrin, kalifin e parë dhe njërin nga katër ′kalifët e udhëzuar′ (khulefa rashid?n), krahas ′Umerit, ′Uthmanit e ′Aliut. Të gjithë këta burra ishin përfaqësuesit e Profetit në bashkësinë islame, jo si profetë, ligjvënës apo njerëz që morën Fjalën e Allahut, por si sundimtarë të bashkësisë islame. Ndryshe nga kjo, pakica shi′ite beson se sundimi duhet t′u përkasë Imamëve nga pasardhësit e Profetit. Në çdo rast, sundimi politik, sipas mësimeve islame është i pandashëm nga feja dhe e nxjerr legjitimitetin prej saj. 

Sa për trajtën që mori kalifati dhe institucionet e tjera politike, pas khulefa rashid?n, kalifatet madhore islame, përkatësisht ato umejjade dhe ′abbaside erdhën në ekzistencë duke përdorur në një mënyrë a një tjetër parimin e trashëgimisë. Por në të njëjtën kohë, karakteri fetar i këtij institucioni u ruajt mjaft, në kuptimin që sundimtari e kishte gjithmonë për detyrë të mbronte urdhëresat e Islamit dhe Sheri′atit. Në historinë e mëvonshme të Islamit, kalifati dhe sulltanati u kombinuan, ku njëri zotëronte autoritetin legjitim për mëkëmbësinë e funksionit sundues të Profetit, kurse tjetri pushtetin ushtarak e politik që dominonte shoqërinë. Prandaj, përgjatë historisë së Islamit u krijuan shumë forma të ndryshme të sundimit dhe të institucioneve politike, qoftë kalifati, sulltanati apo emirati, deri në shekullin XIV/XX kur, nën ndikimin e ideve evropiane, forma të ndryshme republikash dhe qeverishë sekulare dolën në skenë. 

Ajo që ka rëndësi nga këndvështrimi islam është se institucioni i sundimit duhet të ketë karakter fetar, se legjitimiteti vjen përfundimisht nga Allahu, i Cili është Sunduesi përfundimtar; dhe duke qenë se Profeti është i Dërguari i Allahut, parimet e sundimit vijnë tërthorazi nga Profeti dhe mbështeten në modelin e tij. Sigurisht, ekzistojnë parime të tjera shumë të rëndësishme, të përmendura në Kur′an e Hadith, si parimi i këshillimit, pra rëndësisë së konsultimit me prijësit, pleqtë dhe dijetarët e shoqërisë islame, mosqenia autokrat..., pa harruar sigurisht, mësimet e Allahut mbi drejtësinë dhe mëshirën. Kalifët e hershëm të udhëzuar ofruan shumë shembuj të zbatimit të këtyre parimeve, siç mund të shihet në letrën e famshme të ′Aliut drejtuar Malik el-Eshterit, të cilin e kishte caktuar guvernator të Egjiptit. Në letrën e tij ′Aliu e këshillon:



Në Emër të Zotit, Gjithëmëshiruesit, të Plotmëshirshmit 

Kjo është ajo me të cilën ′Aliu, shërbëtori i Allahut dhe Prijësi i Besimtarëve ngarkoi Malik ibn el-Harith el-Eshterin në qarkoren që i drejtoi, kur e emëroi guvernator të Egjiptit: për t′ia mbledhur haraçin, luftuar armiqtë, përmirësuar gjendjen e popullit dhe sjellë lulëzim të trevave. 

Ai e ngarkoi t′i përkushtohet Allahut, të pëlqejë bindjen ndaj Tij dhe të përmbushë ç′është urdhëruar në Librin e Tij: si veprat që Ai i ka bërë të detyrueshme, ashtu edhe të këshillueshmet, se nuk arrin lumturi, veçse ai që ndjek urdhëresat e Tij dhe nuk mposhtet nga turpi, veçse ai që i mohon dhe i lë ato pasdore. (Ai e ngarkoi) ta ndihmojë Allahun - lavdi pastë - me zemër, dorë e gjuhë, sepse Ai - i madhëruar është Emri i Tij - ka marrë përsipër të ndihmojë këdo që e lartëson Atë. 

he ai e porositi që t′i shqitë pasionet nga zemra e ta kontrollojë atë në mosbindjen e saj, sepse zemra nxit për keq, po të mos ketë mëshirë Allahu. 



Sjellja e Ndershme në Çështjet e Shtetit 

Dije, o Malik, se po të nis në një vend, ku ka patur qeverisje edhe para teje - si të drejta, ashtu dhe zullumqare. Njerëzit do të të vëzhgojnë, ashtu siç ishte mësuar ti të vëzhgoje sundimtarët para teje. Ata do të flasin për ty, ashtu siç e kishe zakon ti të flisje për ta. E të virtytshmit njihen nga nami, që Zoti ua ka përhapur gojë më gojë në popull. Ndaj, më i dashuri thesar për ty le të jetë ai i veprave të mira. Kontrolloji pasionet dhe përmbaje zemrën nga çfarë s′të lejohet, sepse të mbajturit e zemrës në zap nënkupton të qenit e paanshme në atë që ajo do dhe atë që nuk do. 

Mbushe zemrën me mëshirë, dashuri e mirësi për shtetasit e tu. Mos u sill me ta si bishë gjakësore, që i sheh si pre e lehtë, sepse ata janë dy llojesh: ose vëllezër të tu në fé, ose të njëjtë me ty në krijim. Gabimi i kap ata në pavëmendje, të metat i mposhtin, (fajet) i kryejnë qëllimisht dhe gabimisht. Pra jepua faljen dhe ndjei, në po atë masë që shpreson se Allahu do të ta japë faljen dhe ndjesën e Tij. Sepse ti je mbi ta siç është mbi ty ai që të ka caktuar, ndërkohë që Zoti është mbi ty e mbi atë që të ka caktuar. Allahu të ka kërkuar përmbushjen e kërkesave të tyre dhe të ka vënë në provë përmes tyre. 

Mos e vër veten në luftë me Allahun, sepse ti nuk ke fuqi kundër hakmarrjes së Tij e as bën dot pa ndjesën dhe mëshirën e Tij. Kurrë mos u pendo në falje dhe mos u gëzo në ndëshkim. Mos vepro nxitimthi me impuls, nëse mund të gjesh rrugë më të mirë. Mos thuaj kurrë: ″më është dhënë autoritet, pra duhet të më bindeni kur urdhëroj″, se kështu prish zemrën, dobëson fenë dhe rrënon veten. E nëse pushteti që ke të bën krenar ose arrogant, mendo pushtetin e pafund të Allahut mbi ty dhe fuqinë e Tij mbi ty në atë që as ti vetë nuk ke kontroll. Kjo do të ta shtrojë kokëfortësinë, do të ta përmbajë dhunën dhe do ta rikthejë mendjen që të ka ikur. 

Kujdes mos garosh me Allahun në madhështinë e Tij dhe mos u përqasësh me Të në Pushtetin e Tij, sepse Allahu poshtëron çdo tiran dhe përul këdo që ndihet kryelartë. 

Jepja hakun Allahut dhe jepua hakun njerëzve, familjes dhe atyre që ke në favor nga vartësit e tu. Se po s′veprove kështu, do kesh bërë zullum. E sa për atë që shkel krijesat e Allahut, armik i tij bëhet vetë Allahu, pa përmendur krijesat e Tij. Allahu e asgjëson dhe e zhvleftëson përligjjen e kujtdo që e kundërshton. Një i tillë do të jetë armik i Allahut gjersa të jepet e të pendohet. Asgjë s′çon më shpejt në heqjen e mëshirës së Allahut dhe shpejtimin e ndëshkimit të Tij sesa vazhdimi në zullum, sepse Allahu e dëgjon lutjen e të shtypurit dhe e mban tiranin në vëzhgim të paprerë.1 

Përfundimisht mund të thuhet që mësimi më i rëndësishëm politik i Islamit është se shoqëria islame duhet të sundohet nga Ligji Hyjnor dhe forma që burojnë prej mësimeve të Kur′anit e Hadithit. Islami është nomokraci, domethënë sistem sundimi i Ligjit Hyjnor; për rrjedhojë gjatë shekujve është pranuar ajo formë qeverisjeje që ka mundur të mbrojë Sheri′atin dhe të kujdeset për zbatimin dhe ndjekjen e tij, dhe e cila ka qenë e aftë ta mbrojë shoqërinë dhe kufijtë e saj nga ndërhyrjet dhe sulmet e jashtme apo të brendshme. Sigurisht, ka patur shumë luftra edhe ndërmjet muslimanëve, mes dinastive e shteteve të ndryshme. Kjo ka qenë gjithmonë pjesë dhe parcelë e historisë njerëzore, qoftë nëse shqyrtohet bota islame, e krishterë, çifute, zoroastriane, hinduiste a cilado tjetër. Mirëpo brenda botës islame duhet vërejtur se këto beteja lokale ndërmjet kësaj dhe asaj dinastie, fisi apo grupi tjetër i janë nënshtruar përherë epërsisë së sundimit të Sheri′atit. Deri në kohët moderne asnjëra palë e cilësdo betejë nuk pretendonte ndonjëherë se u përmbahej mësimeve të Islamit më pak se tjetra. Edhe pse aty këtu pati luftra të brendshme, ato në të vërtetë nuk prekën çështjen e thellë të sundimit të shoqërisë, e cila ishte ajo e ligjit të Allahut, me përjashtimin e vetëm të pushtimit mongol, nga i fuqishmi Çengiz Khan dhe ushtria e tij, që shkatërroi një pjesë të madhe të strukturës së viseve lindore dhe të botës islame, një pushtim pasojat e të cilit mbi shkatërrimin e shumë prej institucioneve ligjore dhe praktikave tradicionale të Islamit është edhe më i madh se ai i mësymjes mongole. 

Duke i lënë mënjanë këto pushtime dhe periudha të përjashtueshme të historisë islame, mund të thuhet se të gjitha format e ndryshme politike të zhvilluara në historinë e Islamit ishin islame, në kuptimin që ato mbrojtën mësimet e Kur′anit dhe Hadithit dhe përhapën Ligjin Hyjnor, ndonëse mes sundimtarëve kishte përjashtime individuale. Dhe megjithë të metat e shumë sundimtarëve, mbrojtja e tyre formale e Ligjit ishte dhe mbetet qëllimi i mësimeve politike të Islamit, që është krijimi i një shoqërie nomokratike ku burrat dhe gratë mund të jetojnë sipas Vullnetit të Allahut të përmbajtur në Sheri′at dhe virtyteve të shpalosura më së ploti në jetën shembullore të Profetit, e cila përbën modelin si për jetën individuale të njeriut, ashtu dhe sundimin e bashkësisë Islame. 


Fusnotat

1 Nehxh ul-Belagha (ligjërata, letra dhe thënie të zgjedhura të Imam ′Aliut), Letra 53.

----------

